# Mouse Moved in with the Hamster!!



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

we have a few mice, both sexes kept separate all the boys are brothers and lived with their dad until recently when he passed away (old age)

the smallest of the boys often wriggles out of the cage and come's looking for us or just has a wander around the room, we usually pop him back in straight away and give him some treats n he stays put, 

the other day we went looking for him and found him in the same cage as our Syrian hamster she wasn't too keen on him being the so pushed him back out, 

same again the next day, 

we warned him that if he continues he may get hurt but how can you get a mouse to listen, 

panic struck when we couldn't find him a couple of days ago we searched everywhere and thought that was it he was lost to us forever until we opened the hamsters bed and there was lil jr curled up asleep with our boo boo, 

he's moved in with the hamster we gave her a couple of treats and she ran to share them with him they are living quite happily together and he refuses to go home, 

not really wanting to place him back with his brothers in case they don't like the hamsters scent and try to hurt him so at the mo we are leaving him to it 

will post some piccies of the happy couple later


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Uh-oh.
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Uh-oh.
> *grabs popcorn*


fancy sharing? i'm all out


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cloggers said:


> fancy sharing? i'm all out


OK, but the chocolate's all mine, omnomnomnom. :mf_dribble:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

One of my male syrians got on really well with my female pair of mice, they came out for play time together every evening but didn't share a cage. Can't wait to see picks  i have a pic of my three sitting in my hand but don't have a scanner to put it on here, very cute though.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> OK, but the chocolate's all mine, omnomnomnom. :mf_dribble:


i accept the deal  i have my own chocolate


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

sounds cute. I know hamsters and mice don't normally get on but stranger things have happened after all you hear of many cats and dogs that become friends aswell as cats and mice etc. I'm sure OP knows the risks involved.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*Rolls eyes and walks back out muttering*


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

:gasp: but... but they.... :shock:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

can i join in? i dont have popcorn or chocolate but i do have mini chedders and assorted flavours of crisps :no1: and vimpto...


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

they been living together for almost a week now every time we remove him he runs back, i tried to get him earlier and she pushed him into a tunnel i cant get into and blocked the way,

shes become very protective of him, i tried to stroke him earlier and she went to bite me 

they are currently curled up asleep together, i know how dangerous this is but i cant keep them separated if they wont stay separated


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Why not get a more secure mouse cage?...........


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> they been living together for almost a week now every time we remove him he runs back, i tried to get him earlier and she pushed him into a tunnel i cant get into and blocked the way,
> 
> shes become very protective of him, i tried to stroke him earlier and she went to bite me
> 
> they are currently curled up asleep together, i know how dangerous this is but i cant keep them separated if they wont stay separated


 
Maybe shes fattening him up for dinner:gasp: I dont know why but I had a vision of Hansel and Gretel with the wicked witch


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I thought the same thing when I read the bit about her pushing him in the tunnel and not letting the OP get him! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> Why not get a more secure mouse cage?...........


that would be the sensible option....dont even want to think of what state the mouse ends up in when the syrian finally gets sick of him in her territory...they have been known to attack their own babies when they have had enough of them


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

considering you are the responsible adult and in charge 100% of their care you really need to seperate them and as someone has said a more secure mouse cage/or tank is needed........it may look cute now but wont wen you find the mouse half eaten :bash:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

as have many other animal's !!!! i am being made out to be a barbarian owner. we are keeping a very close eye on them both and would remove jr at the first sign of any change in boo boo's behavior. 

yes i agree it is a unusual situation and a difficult situation to manage, we have tried all different types of tanks but he manages to escape from anything (some would say smarter than the average mouse). boo boo is around 3 and 1/2 and used to enjoy the company of our other hamster chunk.They both played together for hours per day in the play area we had for them, sadly chunk passed away a few months ago and boo boo had taken to refusing to come of her cage. 

Since little jr moved in she seems alot happier. 

is it not possible that she is enjoying the company again???


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry but there is a way of ensuring that a mouse doesn't escape. 

You're allowing the situation to happen, and potentially allowing a fatal situation to happen. I don't mean to sound harsh but there is plenty of information and facts about hamsters etc. out there to form a sensible opinion, and that sensible opinion is that that hamster could - and is very likely to - seriously injure or kill your mouse.

To allow this to potentially happen, irrespective of how much of an eye you're keeping on them - is being irresponsible. 

Just remove him. Put him in a secure enclosure. Leave the syrian to its own devices and habitat and then you don't have to worry whatsoever about something being killed.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

if he doesnt escape from the hamster cage, move the hamster to another cage!!!!

if you could remove him at any sign of trouble, then why not remove him BEFORE trouble occurs??


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

... and also, her trying to bite you might not be a sign of protective behaviour. Do you not think this may indicate a change in personality because she's confused or distressed by the situation? Just because she hasn't acted upon it yet doesn't mean that she won't necessarily do so soon. You can't predict when it might happen, but you can pretty much guess that it will.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Not meaning to be funny but if the mouse can get into the hamster cage he can escape from it, so removing the hamster in this case would not really help in this situation as the mouse got into the cage in the first place. I do agree the whole situation is not ideal but then I have also heard of people keeping syrian hamsters in colonies which is also supposed to be a complete no no. I think it is a possiblility that this hamster is an exception to the rule and alhtough i do not condone the whole thing I believe that as long as the situation is being strictly monitored there is not alot more that can be done other than getting the little mouse into a very secure cage or tank so it cant get back to the hamster at all. Personally I would not risk it but the owner sems to be willing to do so and it has to be their choice knowing what the outcome could be.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Not meaning to be funny but if the mouse can get into the hamster cage he can escape from it, so removing the hamster in this case would not really help in this situation as the mouse got into the cage in the first place. I do agree the whole situation is not ideal but then I have also heard of people keeping syrian hamsters in colonies which is also supposed to be a complete no no. I think it is a possiblility that this hamster is an exception to the rule and alhtough i do not condone the whole thing I believe that as long as the situation is being strictly monitored there is not alot more that can be done other than getting the little mouse into a very secure cage or tank so it cant get back to the hamster at all. Personally I would not risk it *but the owner sems to be willing to do so and it has to be their choice knowing what the outcome could be.*





thats the point tho sammy, what gives the op the right to put a life in danger, just cos she can!!!!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> as have many other animal's !!!! i am being made out to be a barbarian owner. we are keeping a very close eye on them both and would remove jr at the first sign of any change in boo boo's behavior.
> 
> yes i agree it is a unusual situation and a difficult situation to manage, we have tried all different types of tanks but he manages to escape from anything (some would say smarter than the average mouse). boo boo is around 3 and 1/2 and used to enjoy the company of our other hamster chunk.They both played together for hours per day in the play area we had for them, sadly chunk passed away a few months ago and boo boo had taken to refusing to come of her cage.
> 
> ...


sorry but why do you feel the need to test this ....syrians are solitary animals and anyone who trys to prove otherwise is playing roulette with animals lives and that is highly irresponsible 

rspca five freedoms 



 For a suitable environment (place to live)
 For a suitable diet
* To exhibit normal behaviour patterns *
* To be housed with, or apart from, other animals (if applicable) *
 To be protected from pain, injury, suffering and disease
you are breaking number four and your certainly going to be breaking number 5 when that syrian decides shes had enough


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ditta said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> thats the point tho sammy, what gives the op the right to put a life in danger, just cos she can!!!!!!!


I agree with you Ditta in principle but we cannot make the OP do anything Yes it is a huge risk and they know so they have all the basic knowledge to keep the animals but if it is possible to keep syrains in colonies then maybe this hamster is one that will tolerate another animal in with it who knows. THe original OP knows the signifcant risk involved with this endeavour and I know neither you nor I would risk it but they obviously want to and so I cannot see a way to stop them


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

It just isn't worth the risk.

Whats even the point? There are lots of things that mice can't get out of. glass tanks (add lots of toys) if you can't afford glass, RUB's, actual mouse cages where the bars are too small, blocking where the mouse can get out off.........

Its just putting it's life in danger for no reason. Chances are that hamster is just getting pissed off with that mouse being there.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

you will end up finding up the poor thing dead its not going to work
i got to close my eyes! this is just not good at all


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

not wanting to be an irresponsible owner as everyone was making me out to be and removed JR from happily sleeping with the hamster and put him back just been out to fine a more secure cage and came back to find that his brothers have ripped him to pieces

so thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Gemificus said:


> not wanting to be an irresponsible owner as everyone was making me out to be and removed JR from happily sleeping with the hamster and put him back just been out to fine a more secure cage and came back to find that his brothers have ripped him to pieces
> 
> so thanks for the advice everyone


 you stated in a previous post that you wouldnt return him to his brothers, so dont guilt trip us for your irresponsibility, you could have left him with the hamster until you returned orr put him in a rub:bash:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Tbh, I don't beleive you. Didn't you think of washing him first? You said yourself that he might smell of the hamster and that was a fear.


He wouldn't have been hurt if you removed him straight away.

You didn't even watch them once you put him in?


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

do you think i'm completely stupid of course i bathed him before returning him to his brothers, he was also rubbed with there sawdust to make him smell like them. however this did not work and unfortunately now we have lost our little jr after following your advice. 

i was told to remove him from the hamster and now Ive done that your telling me i shouldn't have done.


you know when ever I'm feeling down you vultures always brighten my day. the orginal post was being posted as a cute story but again instead of giving help and advice Ive been slated and ripped apart just like most people do when they ask for advice.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> do you think i'm completely stupid of course i bathed him before returning him to his brothers, he was also rubbed with there sawdust to make him smell like them. however this did not work and unfortunately now we have lost our little jr after following your advice.
> 
> i was told to remove him from the hamster and now Ive done that your telling me i shouldn't have done.
> 
> ...


you said you werent going toput him back with his brothers...so why didnt you? and you didnt think to keep an eye on them....total irresponsibilty


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> not wanting to be an irresponsible owner as everyone was making me out to be and removed JR from happily sleeping with the hamster and put him back just been out to fine a more secure cage and came back to find that his brothers have ripped him to pieces
> 
> so thanks for the advice everyone


 
i think you need to give up your mice as you obviously dont have a clue...... anyone with a bit of sense know that once a male leaves a group of males it cannot be re introduced..... so its your stupidity thats killed that mouse, not other people adivisn you (and rightly so) that hamsters and mice shouldnt be housed together. why not get a secure cage BEFORE movin him if you were so sure they were gettin on.... <<shakes head>>


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How did I know that this was going to happen:banghead:

Animals deserve better people...........................


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> do you think i'm completely stupid of course i bathed him before returning him to his brothers, he was also rubbed with there sawdust to make him smell like them. however this did not work and unfortunately now we have lost our little jr after following your advice.
> 
> i was told to remove him from the hamster and now Ive done that your telling me i shouldn't have done.
> 
> ...


you were told to remove him from the hamster..........not put him back in with his brothers who, if you have ANY knowledge of mice, will more than likely attack him after being away from them for so long! why not get a cage THEN take him out??? or is that too hard to have worked out?

so dont shift the blame onto anyone else, its your lack of knowledge about the animals you keep thats caused his death.

if you didnt know his brothers would more than likely attack him you really shouldnt be keeping mice!

and its only the stupid people who get ripped apart, and the ones who already have animals then ask basic care info about them instead of askin before gettin


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company

RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,

both hamster and mouse are happy in separate secure cages and have never met, 

was i to be a genuine person with this or any situation and looking for a little advice i know not to come here,

slate me as you will...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company
> 
> RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,
> 
> ...


its not proved a point at all....to me its only proved that the members on here are passionate, caring and consciencious members, who will always give the correct advise, even if its brutally honest and gunna make the OP cry because of their own stupidity. if your "local company" check the many other threads im sure they will find that the forum is a helpful site, people just tell it as it is and are honest and dont encourage stupid practices!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company
> 
> RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,
> 
> ...


a local company wanting to find out about trolls and idiots? and whether rfuk will pander to their ridiculous ideas...right....

you were given advice for your so called issue but didnt listen to advice and for all we knew your animals life was in danger...its not us that look like tools ....you now look like a prize plonker and god forbid you need help again cos i bet after this "stunt" your avoided like the plague


----------



## royalraja (Mar 14, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> OK, but the chocolate's all mine, omnomnomnom. :mf_dribble:


Like (Y) lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot beleive you have said you were slated and not helped everyone said to remove the mouse fromt he hamster and to be honest I was actually quite nice about the whole situation even though i stated I didnt agree with it at all bleieve me I could of been alot more brutal than I was. To me this thread proves we are all animal lovers and were horrifed about the situation and gave you the right advice ie remove the mouse form the hamster cage and place it in a escape proof one as for the company you say you were doing research for I will not deem to give my opnion of their methods of gathering information as i do alot of surveys etc for comapnies so know what they should of done and how they should of gone about it and this is not it. If telling oyu to remove the mouse isnt being helpful what the hell is I am so angry right now i could spit but I wont as this isnt worth it


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Just remove him. Put him in a secure enclosure. Leave the syrian to its own devices and habitat and then you don't have to worry whatsoever about something being killed.


Please enlighten me as to how this is not 'advice'? 

Everyone gave advice on the situation. The only time people questioned the possible 'responsibility' of the owner was when you (as the OP) was going against people's advice and being ignorant.

This is honestly the most ridiculous thread I think I've ever read.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Gemificus said:


> just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company
> 
> RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,
> 
> ...


Also, if you were here to try and prove a point, why elaborate on the lie to the degree that you did? Why did you then say about the mouse being killed? What was the point in that? If you were trying to gage a reaction from the initial post/scenario then fair enough, but I don't get why you had to develop it to include more lies when seemingly you got enough "evidence" from the apparent "lack of advice" from posters in the first instance.

I'm not slating, accusing, or attacking here - I'm genuinely intrigued.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

pippainnit said:


> Also, if you were here to try and prove a point, why elaborate on the lie to the degree that you did? Why did you then say about the mouse being killed? What was the point in that? If you were trying to gage a reaction from the initial post/scenario then fair enough, but I don't get why you had to develop it to include more lies when seemingly you got enough "evidence" from the apparent "lack of advice" from posters in the first instance.
> 
> I'm not slating, accusing, or attacking here - I'm genuinely intrigued.


 
cos she a troll:bash::bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> cos she a troll:bash::bash:


in every sense of the word? :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Gemificus said:


> just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company
> 
> RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,
> 
> ...


and the point was? jesus when im bored i watch films not decide to create either fictional or very wierd (what company wants to know about advice on internet forums?) companys and start threads which defy sense. but whatever floats your boat. we'l just assume your next thread is market research to save time.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Gemificus said:


> do you think i'm completely stupid


 Yes.



Gemificus said:


> just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company
> 
> RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,
> 
> ...


What help would this be to a company?:lol2: Oh gosh, I see how you've tried to sound like less of an idiot, but honestly it's not worked :whistling2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Heh, I'm so naive when it comes to trolls and their behaviour. It's fascinating though. I didn't realise people did this kinda stuff for kicks.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> just to thank everyone for helping me prove a point and gather research for a local company
> 
> RFUK is no longer a friendly helpful site for anyone, i posted the situation and was slated and ridiculed not helped or advised,
> 
> ...


I've never read such a load of tosh in my life!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

if this whole company research toss is true (which i doubt) why come on a REPTILE forum and ask about mice?
surely rfuk should be based on their knowledge and *bitchyness* on exotic pets not a couple of meece
*no offence to meecey people*


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cloggers said:


> if this whole company research toss is true (which i doubt) why come on a REPTILE forum and ask about mice?
> surely rfuk should be based on their knowledge and *bitchyness* on exotic pets not a couple of meece
> *no offence to meecey people*


isnt that crediting the op with sense though?


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

ami_j said:


> isnt that crediting the op with sense though?


:hmm: this is very true


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

anyway while we are here , i need some advice about a co habitation of my own..i have a large bengal tiger and my friends lamb ran in there. but it should be fine shouldnt it , i mean the tiger keeps grooming it so they must be the best of friends right?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok one question is there any mint in the enclosure for the lamb?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Ok one question is there any mint in the enclosure for the lamb?


yeah they lay in it together :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats good then as you cant have lamb without mint sauce they love it


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

well that was a big wase of time, OP is a dirty liar and i shall go and eat my ben and jerry's phish food icecream reading something more interesting


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Thats good then as you cant have lamb without mint sauce they love it


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
THIS IS MY TIGERS FRIEND NOT SUNDAY LUNCH
god this forum is going downhill:bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Tom the thing is advise is needed on the tiger lamb situation I mean who else is going to help


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Who said anything about sunday lunch I was just making sure the lambs dietry requirements were met good heavens try to help and you get it thrown straight back in your face I truly give up trying to give good advice anymore


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Tom the thing is advise is needed on the tiger lamb situation I mean who else is going to help


 could always contact craig bush


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> well that was a big wase of time, OP is a dirty liar and i shall go and eat my ben and jerry's phish food icecream reading something more interesting


surely you didnt read it all to work that one out?:lol2:


sammy1969 said:


> Tom the thing is advise is needed on the tiger lamb situation I mean who else is going to help


exactly i mean will i need a bigger enclosure? its already 5ft by 7 feet by 3 feet with a 2 feet wall around


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

ami_j said:


> surely you didnt read it all to work that one out?:lol2:
> 
> exactly i mean will i need a bigger enclosure? its already 5ft by 7 feet by 3 feet with a 2 feet wall around


 it was like a trian reck i had to see the end


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

WEll yes you will need a bigger enclosure as the lamb will need to be able to run free for at least five minutes a day


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> it was like a trian reck i had to see the end


Ahh so oyu are a closet rubber necker then Tom lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> WEll yes you will need a bigger enclosure as the lamb will need to be able to run free for at least five minutes a day


oh it already has that , she runs about and plays chase with the tiger


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh so oyu are a closet rubber necker then Tom lol


 are you accusing me of being nosey what ever gave you that idea, (hats the only reason i don't put thee turds on my ignore list)


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> are you accusing me of being nosey what ever gave you that idea, (hats the only reason i don't put thee turds on my ignore list)


Now would I of all people imply such a thing Tom lol (but if the shoe fits lol) I know what you mean they are somewhat impossible to ignore if only for the sake of a laugh at times and I am sooo bored today


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ami_j said:


> anyway while we are here , i need some advice about a co habitation of my own..i have a large bengal tiger and my friends lamb ran in there. but it should be fine shouldnt it , i mean the tiger keeps grooming it so they must be the best of friends right?





ami_j said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> THIS IS MY TIGERS FRIEND NOT SUNDAY LUNCH
> god this forum is going downhill:bash:


OMG that made me laugh SO much! Can I sig quote you? :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> OMG that made me laugh SO much! Can I sig quote you? :flrt:


you sure can :lol2:


----------

